# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ΕΝΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ UTP ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΠΟΣΑ ΒΟΛΤ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ?

## takhs764

γεια σας το λεει και ο τιτλος ενα ζευγαρι utp καλωδιο ποσα βολτ και αμπερ αντεχει?
 σε αποσταση οχι μεγαλητερη το 40 μετρων

----------


## lepouras

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents...6b8011254d.pdf

----------

vasilllis (14-02-16)

----------


## takhs764

διλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα γιατι και αγγλικα δεν ξερω ειναι 72vdc ανα αγωγο  η ζευγαρι ?
και καπου λεει 1,5Α  ανα αγωγο η ζευγαρι ?
διλαδι στα 24vdc τα αμπερ πανε στα 6Α?

----------


## kioan

> ειναι 72vdc ανα αγωγο  η ζευγαρι ?



72V DC είναι η μεγαλύτερη τάση που μπορείς να έχεις στο καλώδιο, μεταξύ οποιονδήποτε αγωγών του.





> και καπου λεει 1,5Α  ανα αγωγο η ζευγαρι ?



1.5Α μέγιστο σε κάθε έναν από τους 8 αγωγούς του καλωδίου.

----------


## takhs764

> 72V DC είναι η μεγαλύτερη τάση που μπορείς να έχεις στο καλώδιο, μεταξύ οποιονδήποτε αγωγών του.
> 
> 
> 1.5Α μέγιστο σε κάθε έναν από τους 8 αγωγούς του καλωδίου.



ευχαριστω οπωτε εδω παμε 3Α ανα ζευγαρι σωστα?

----------


## kioan

Εάν συνδέσεις παράλληλα τους 2 αγωγούς, τότε ναι.

----------


## SV1JRT

> ευχαριστω οπωτε εδω παμε 3Α ανα ζευγαρι σωστα?



Φίλε τάκη οταν μιλάμε για ρεύμα, ΔΕΝ αρθρίζουμε το ρευμα που έχει κάθε αγωγός. Το 1,5A στον θετικό αγωγό και το 1,5Α στον αρνητικό αγωγό (ή την γείωση) ΔΕΝ μας κάνει 3Α, αλλά 1,5Α που διαρέει το κύκλωμα !!!

Με άλλα λόγια, ΚΑΘΕ ΖΕΥΓΟΣ στο UTP έχει *ονομαστική ισχύ λειτουργίας* *ΜΕΧΡΙ* 72V και 1,5Α δηλαδή *ΜΕΧΡΙ 108 W σε κάθε ζεύγος.*

.

----------


## SV1JRT

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ, υπάρχει και η ανάλογη ΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΑΣΗΣ, ανάλογα με τα Ampere που θέλεις. Στο UTP για παράγειγμα, αν έχεις 20 μέτρα καλώδιο με ένταση 1,5Α, έχεις πτώση τάσης 5V, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ, άν έχεις στην αρχή του καλωδίου 12V, *στο τέλος του καλωδίου θα φτάνουν ΜΟΝΟ 7V !!*

.

----------


## nestoras

Φίλε Τάκη, πες μας ξακάθαρα την τάση λειτουργίας της συσκευής (τιμή και AC/DC) καθώς και το ρεύμα λειτουργίας της (ουσιαστικά την ισχύ που θέλεις να μεταφέρεις).
Θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψιν σου ότι στα άκρα του καλωδίου θα υπάρχει σημαντική *πτώση τάσης* για σχετικά μεγάλα ρεύματα.

Οπότε, πες μας τι θέλεις να τροφοδοτήσεις και πόσα ζευγάρια UTP έχεις διαθέσιμα για να σου πούμε αν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.

Να κι ένας πρόχειρος "υπολογιστής" πτώσης τάσης (το συνhθισμένο UTP CAT5 είναι AWG 24 ή AWG 26).

http://www.calculator.net/voltage-dr...=1.5&x=66&y=19


Με πρόλαβε ο Σωτήρης όσο έγραφα...

----------


## takhs764

> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ, υπάρχει και η ανάλογη ΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΑΣΗΣ, ανάλογα με τα Ampere που θέλεις. Στο UTP για παράγειγμα, αν έχεις 20 μέτρα καλώδιο με ένταση 1,5Α, έχεις πτώση τάσης 5V, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ, άν έχεις στην αρχή του καλωδίου 12V, *στο τέλος του καλωδίου θα φτάνουν ΜΟΝΟ 7V !!*
> 
> .



 ευχαριστω για την απαντηση ναι το ξερω οτι θα εχω πτωση, ενα ρουτερ θελω να δωσο ρευμα στα 12βολτ 350ma

----------


## takhs764

> Φίλε Τάκη, πες μας ξακάθαρα την τάση λειτουργίας της συσκευής (τιμή και AC/DC) καθώς και το ρεύμα λειτουργίας της (ουσιαστικά την ισχύ που θέλεις να μεταφέρεις).
> Θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψιν σου ότι στα άκρα του καλωδίου θα υπάρχει σημαντική *πτώση τάσης* για σχετικά μεγάλα ρεύματα.
> 
> Οπότε, πες μας τι θέλεις να τροφοδοτήσεις και πόσα ζευγάρια UTP έχεις διαθέσιμα για να σου πούμε αν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.
> 
> Να κι ένας πρόχειρος "υπολογιστής" πτώσης τάσης (το συνhθισμένο UTP CAT5 είναι AWG 24 ή AWG 26).
> 
> http://www.calculator.net/voltage-dr...=1.5&x=66&y=19
> 
> ...



ευχαριστω ωραια η σελιδα λιγο στης διατομες δεν πολυ καταλαβανω

----------


## nestoras

> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση ναι το ξερω οτι θα εχω πτωση, ενα ρουτερ θελω να δωσο ρευμα στα 12βολτ 350ma



1 ζευγάρι:





> Voltage drop: *2.36*
> Voltage drop percentage: *19.67%*
> Voltage at the end: *9.64*



2 ζευγάρια:





> Voltage drop: *1.18*
> Voltage drop percentage: *9.83%*
> Voltage at the end: *10.82*



3 ζευγάρια:





> Voltage drop: *0.79*
> Voltage drop percentage: *6.58%*
> Voltage at the end: *11.21*



4 ζευγάρια:




> Voltage drop: *0.59*
> Voltage drop percentage: *4.92%*
> Voltage at the end: *11.41*




Λογικά θα έχεις μόνο 2 ζευγάρια ελεύθερα αν θέλεις να δουλεύει και δίκτυο 100Mbps ταυτόχρονα, οπότε με 350mA ρεύμα λειτουργίας θα έχεις 10,82Volts στα άκρα του router. Ο ρούτερ μπορεί να δουλεύει μπορεί και όχι με αυτή την τάση.

Μια πιο ακριβής λύση θα ήταν να αμπερομετρήσεις την πραγματική κατανάλωση επειδή συνήθως τα τροφοδοτικά είναι ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερα. Για την αμπερομέτηρηση καλά θα ήταν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο και το wifi στη μέγιστη ισχύ.

Από εκεί και πέρα, μπορείς να αλλάξεις το τροφοδοτικό και να βάλεις ένα ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερο (πχ: http://www.emimikos.gr/KASMAN/KAS-DC1202/)
το οποίο μπορείς και να ρυθμίσεις μέχρι τα 13,5Volts.

Κάνε τη δοκιμή με δύο ζευγάρια πρώτα κι αν τρώει κολλήματα το ρούτερ τότε δοκίμασε τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## kioan

Πιθανότατα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα διότι οι περισσότερες τέτοιες συσκευές έχουν εσωτερικά αμέσως μετά την είσοδο τροφοδοσίας κάποιο step down DC-DC converter που τροφοδοτεί με χαμηλότερη τάση όλα τα κυκλώματα της συσκευής

----------


## takhs764

> 1 ζευγάρι:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ζευγάρια:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ζευγάρια:
> ...




ναι φταιω εγώ που δεν είπα από την αρχή το ρεύμα που θα φεύγει από την μπαταρία μου θα είναι σχεδόν 27βολτ στα 4Α και στο τελείωμα θα βάλω converter για να το κατεβάσω στα 12βολτ

----------


## takhs764

> Πιθανότατα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα διότι οι περισσότερες τέτοιες συσκευές έχουν εσωτερικά αμέσως μετά την είσοδο τροφοδοσίας κάποιο step down DC-DC converter που τροφοδοτεί με χαμηλότερη τάση όλα τα κυκλώματα της συσκευής



 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## lepouras

> ναι φταιω εγώ που δεν είπα από την αρχή το ρεύμα που θα φεύγει από την μπαταρία μου θα είναι σχεδόν 27βολτ στα 4Α και στο τελείωμα θα βάλω converter για να το κατεβάσω στα 12βολτ



θα φύγουν 27 βολτ. αλλά όχι 4Α. διότι τα Α δεν τα επιλέγεις εσύ αλλά η κατανάλωσή σου. αν υποθέσουμε ότι το ρουτερ τραβάει 0,35Α στα 12 τότε το κονβερτερ θα πάρει τα 27 και θα τα κατεβάσει στα 12. αν υπολογίσουμε και λίγο τις απώλειες του τότε θα τραβήξει το πολύ 0.2Α.

----------


## SV1JRT

> θα φύγουν 27 βολτ. αλλά όχι 4Α. διότι τα Α δεν τα επιλέγεις εσύ αλλά η κατανάλωσή σου. αν υποθέσουμε ότι το ρουτερ τραβάει 0,35Α στα 12 τότε το κονβερτερ θα πάρει τα 27 και θα τα κατεβάσει στα 12. αν υπολογίσουμε και λίγο τις απώλειες του τότε θα τραβήξει το πολύ 0.2Α.



Ψηλέ, αν και καθήμενος Ορθά μίλησες !!!
αχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## takhs764

> θα φύγουν 27 βολτ. αλλά όχι 4Α. διότι τα Α δεν τα επιλέγεις εσύ αλλά η κατανάλωσή σου. αν υποθέσουμε ότι το ρουτερ τραβάει 0,35Α στα 12 τότε το κονβερτερ θα πάρει τα 27 και θα τα κατεβάσει στα 12. αν υπολογίσουμε και λίγο τις απώλειες του τότε θα τραβήξει το πολύ 0.2Α.



 εδω δεν παιζει ρολο σε ποιo σημειο θα μπει το converter [η στην αρχη η στο τελος του καλωδιου(σαραντα μετρα το πολυ)]
και εδω μιλαμε για ενα ζευγαρι σωστα?
στα δυο ζευγαρια δυπλασιαζονται τα Α?

----------


## Nemmesis

> εδω δεν παιζει ρολο σε ποιo σημειο θα μπει το converter (η στην αρχη η στο τελος του κωλοδιου)
> και εδω μιλαμε για ενα ζευγαρι σωστα?
> στα δυο ζευγαρια δυπλασιαζονται τα Α?



 στο τέλος θα το βάλεις το step-down... έτσι θα έχεις λιγότερο ρεύμα στους αγωγούς άρα και λιγότερες απώλειες στα καλώδια και με ένα ζευγάρι θα είσαι οκ.

----------

FILMAN (16-02-16)

----------


## takhs764

και ρε παιδια σημερα εδω που κανω δοκιμες σε ενα καταγραφικο που ειναι στα 19βολτ και το τροφοδοτικο λεει για 2,1Α αμπερομετρισα και περνω 18,9 βολτ στα 0,62Α.
να αμπερομετρησω απο της μπαταριες(μου δινουν μεχρι 4Α ειναι μεσω φωτοβολταικου)  εχω ενα αμπερομετρο και μου δινει σε βολτ 25.80 και σε αμπερ 0.55 μεσωλαβει ενα καλωδιο utp 36,5μετρα σε κουλουρα δεμενο.
και στην αλλη ακρη πριν το κονβερτερ εχω ρευμα 22,2βολτ και στην εξοδο προς το καταγραφικο εχω  18,9 βολτ και 0.61Α με ενα ζευγαρι

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι *άλλο πράγμα είναι το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει το τροφοδοτικό* και *άλλο πράγμα είναι το ρεύμα που τραβάει το φορτίο.* Αν εσύ έχεις ένα γερανό των 30 τόνων, αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάθε αντικείμενο που θα σηκώνεις με τον γερανό αυτόν θα ζυγίζει 30 τόνους;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...μου δινει σε *βολτ 25.80* και σε *αμπερ 0.55* μεσωλαβει ενα καλωδιο *utp 36,5μετρα* σε κουλουρα δεμενο.
> και στην αλλη ακρη πριν το κονβερτερ εχω ρευμα *22,2βολτ*



Σε ρεύμα 0.55Α τα 36.5μ καλωδίου δημιουργούν πτώση τάσης 3,6V (25.8V-22.2V).
*Αρα η αντίσταση του καλωδίου είναι* R=V/I=3.6V/0.55A=*6.55Ω*

Σύμφωνα με ένα datasheet το καλώδιο "1583A Multi-Conductor - Category 5e Nonbonded-Pair Cable" έχει:
Maximum Conductor DC Resistance: *9.38 Ohm/100m* (DCR @ 20°C)

Με τη δική σου μέτρηση έχεις 6.55Ω/36.5μ δηλαδή *17,95Ω/100μ ζεύγους καλωδίων* οπότε για ένα αγωγό μέτρησες *8.98Ω/100μ*.
Καλά είσαι!

----------

